# Axis 1.4 WSDL2Java benutzen



## Dukeatcoding (6. Januar 2009)

Ich versuche jetzt seit 2 Stunden mittels Axis insbesondere dem Tool WSDL2Java
aus meiner WSDL Datei die Java Stubs zu generieren.

Leider funktioniert es hinten und vorne nicht... ich hab gemäß Installationsanleitung Classpath und so gesetzt und neben Axis noch Xerces runtergeladen da er als XML Parser empfholen wird.

Brauche ich möglicherweise doch den TomCat server ? Ich bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher. Es kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein das Tool zu benutzen.... Wenn irgendjemand eine Idee hat wäre ich dankbar.

Beim Aufruf über Eclipse sieht das ganze zur Zeit so aus:


> Unable to find required classes (javax.activation.DataHandler and javax.mail.internet.MimeMultipart). Attachment support is disabled.
> The <class-of-portType> was not specified.
> Java2WSDL emitter
> Usage: java org.apache.axis.wsdl.Java2WSDL [options] class-of-portType
> ...


----------

